# New open work permit launched in Canada



## makristinaignacio

Hi. I have just heard rumors from my friends who have been there in Canada already that because of the surging applicants who wants to apply for work and Permanent residency, it is now so hard to apply for such and there will be no permanent residency acceptance (as they say) from those who are working as domestic helpers in Canada? They said, domestic helpers are only allowed to renew their contract after four years of working and so on and no more for permanent residency. Please i just want to verify this rumors. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica10

Hi. I have the same question. Is it true that those live-in caregivers in Ontario who arrived after February 2011 cannot apply for permanent residency anymore if there is nothing on their work permit that says they are eligible to apply for residency. Thanks.


----------

